# Free Grace Broadcaster, Issue 213: Contentment



## blhowes (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi,
I just got the fall issue of Free Grace Broadcaster. This issue's topic is Contentment. Last night I enjoyed reading the sermon called "What is Contentment?", by William S. Plumer. 

"We may form some correct idea of contentment by considering its opposites: of these, one of the most prominent is envy..."

"Contentment is also opposed to corroding care about our earthly condition..."

"Contentment is opposed to covetousness..."

"Contentment is also the opposite of pride..."

"Neither do contentment and ambition at all agree..."

"Contentment is opposed to murmurings and repinings against God's providence and dwells with her sisters gratitude, submission, and resignation..."

"Contentment is also opposed to distrust of God and to despondency respecting the orderings of His providence..."

"Contentment is a most reasonable duty..."​
The tough thing about reading the Free Grace Broadcaster is which one to choose next. Which would you choose?

The Quiet of the Heart, by Jeremiah Burroughs (1599-1647)
Contentment: A Rare Grace, by J.C.Ryle (1816-1900)
Consideration: A Great Help to Contentment, by Thomas Jacombe (1622-1687)
Full Contentment in Christ, by Jonathan Edwards (1703-1758)
The Hellish Sin of Discontent, by Thomas Boston (1676-1732)
I Will Never Leave Thee, by A.W. Pink (1886-1952)
My Times in God's Hand, by Octavius Winslow (1808-1878)

Decisions, Decisions

(the neat thing about the publication, you really can't make a wrong choice)


----------

